# Your Haunt Name?



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

A lot of us have haunts or displays that we've named. Post your haunt name and tell if there is a reason for the name you chose.

Ours was given the title of EERIE MANOR, a play on the name of our city of Erie, PA. We made plaques for our columns several years ago, and now folks actually refer to the haunt by it's name.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Mine is
Sleepy Hollow Manor
I just love the feel of the Sleepy Hollow Story. Just speaks Halloween to me. I rent my house so I didn't want to use my street name. My last name is East so I didn't like that with anything. Hubby wanted to name it The Nights Watch Cemetery I've just always loved Sleepy Hollow since I was a small kid and most of my scenes are from classic stories in some way or another. Poe, Bram Stoker, etc.. So a literary name is fitting for my haunt.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

We live in the community called Rutherford, there is an old pioneer home in Edmonton called Rutherford House as well. If we move we can keep the name it is just an old name.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

The Ravens Grin Inn was an"INN",built to be one 1865-70 ( I guess it was done by 1870?)
i desired to "show" that a little more was going on here, Laughs-humor and not just one thing(Scaring people )
Poe's "Raven" poem was the most p0pular poem for many years,moody, sullen, mysterious....but yet the Raven is grinning!

Tonight was a prime example. A tall,muscular man,Father of the Family was a little "bossy" over his kind of timid teenage boys,telling them they "Were" going to do the risky stuff here.
Then I scared the Father three times in a row.....with a plastic toy that my neighbor had thrown away.
MY throat provided it's various sound "Defects", the first time I screeched at him, the second scare I squealed, the third time I said (as in "Spoke") "BARK!"
He jumped all three times too,in front of his other family members!
It turned out to be a Great night!


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Ours is names Nightmare on Barberry, because the name of our street is barberry. we got the nightmare part because someone years ago told us that we would be giving her nightmare's for years to come, thus..the Nightmare Family. The barberry addition is new, we used to be Nightmare on Hanford, but since my dad retired the haunt moved to my house and we dropped hanford and added barberry. even if the haunt moves again, the Nightmare part sticks...we just change street names.


----------



## StevensonMetal (Jul 24, 2015)

*Been doing this at the Science Museum*

The photo is from the event from two years ago. I don't decide the name of the haunt I just come in and set up


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Oleander Hills... we lots of the oleander plant on our street which is actually poisonous.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Fryght Manor. I was just thinking of a back story and along comes Col. Fryght- a southern soldier who returns from the fight to find his children died of disease and his wife committed suicide. Of course somewhere along the way, I added circus clowns and witches and blew the back story out of the water.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

i've been thinking of a name for forever ... haven't really come up with something that jumps out at me ...

i have several banners that i had made that say "that halloween house" so i think i just might stick with that  ... but i might just change my mind down the road 

amk


----------



## Nixer (Sep 7, 2011)

Garland Grove Cemetery 
We live on Garland Ave and have lots of trees in our yard.
The picture is part of the entrance, it is above the columns.


----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

We've been Darkhaven Manor for several years now, but it'll be official this year since we'll be adding a sign!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Mine is Haven Haunt. I live on a street called Haven Circle. I sort of like the play on words of a safe haven and a spooky one.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

When we're not busy alternating to various other themes (e.g. pirates, etc.), our more traditionally styled haunt is referred to as 'Revenant Manor'. 

The name appears on the mausoleum, the column signs, and various other signage/labels:









As for the reason, it's basically just that I've always loved words, and have a special affinity for those that feel as though they have their own inherent character. 

For the haunt name, I wanted something that had a menacing, or dark quality, but that also wasn't too "on the nose". The word 'revenant' always struck me as having those qualities...surprisingly, the Wikipedia entry seems to do the word more justice than the traditional dictionary entries:

"A revenant is a visible ghost or animated corpse that was believed to return from the grave to terrorize the living.[1] The word "revenant" is derived from the Latin word, reveniens, "returning" (see also the related French verb "revenir", meaning "to come back")."


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

This is our first year actually having a name, but it is Castle Drexel. Drexel is our streets name.


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

First year with a name and chose Abandoned Acres.


----------



## cmerli (Nov 27, 2009)

I picked it because we lived on Waters Edge but this sounded a bit better. The back story is that it is an old mortuary that is now being used by a scientist as a cover for the experiments to try to revive his wife. The residents of the cemetery are not amused.


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=248130&d=1439065490

Second year for our garage haunt. Had the idea for a Paranormal Asylum to help explain some of the effects and scareactors. 927 is our house number so... Yeah not nearly as good as y'all. ;P


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Oak Lane Cemetery - because we live on Oak Lane and our display is a cemetery. Creative huh? lol


----------



## ReelSore (Jan 19, 2015)

I use Mind Fear because it allows for any theme and I always play people's fear against them. If you think of all the different kind of fears people have, the possibilities are endless. 

One year, I made a long narrow room with a low ceiling to make it scary for the claustrophobic people. The entrance just had several layers of black plastic strips to act as a door. Then I added a strobe light at the entrance facing down the long narrow room. Also added a fog machine. At the end of the room, sat a helper in all black wearing a Jason's mask with a black light above him. Because it was so hard to see, I added glow sticks along the floor so they knew where they had to go. I was dressed in a painters suit (all white) and could be right next to someone and they wouldn't know I was there. Also made a few hidden places in the wall I could slip into and disappear. That made it interesting because I could lightly touch their hair as if a ghost or something was there or whisper something to them but they couldn't see me. As they walked down the room, then the Jason mask would slowly come into view but couldn't clearly see what you were walking towards. When you went to get the candy sitting on his lap then he would come alive unpredictable. Sometimes he would on the first kid or wait till 2nd or 3rd. Made for a eerie walk to get candy.


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

I have been un-named for years.. My question is...I live on a street name that is common...a Google search found another haunt with the same name...even though they are 5 states away. Not sure if I should just name it anyway?
.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

Queen st cemetery here, not very original, but descriptive all the same, lol


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Just moved way out in the boonies last Oct and we have a huge Swamp Oak in the front so I have been thinking maybe Swamp oak something?? We also are surrounded by 15 acres of woods so thought maybe whispering woods?? Not sure so I am open to suggestions.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Mine is "The land of lost souls" which I think is creepy but still leaves me lots of leeway on what I can include in my display.


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

i think most of us choose our street names or non descriptive names to give us space to change up the theme's of our haunts. That's why we just stuck with nightmare and whatever street we are on at the time.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Some real creative names here!


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

jdubbya said:


> A lot of us have haunts or displays that we've named. Post your haunt name and tell if there is a reason for the name you chose.
> 
> Ours was given the title of EERIE MANOR, a play on the name of our city of Erie, PA. We made plaques for our columns several years ago, and now folks actually refer to the haunt by it's name.


That's funny, I was thinking a while ago that if I was to ever name my haunt, that's what I would name it, as we live on Manor Rd. and are 20 minutes from Lake Erie. No worries though, I'll think of something else before I have the chance to actually create a prop that would officially name it.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

*Mockingbird drive haunt*

MOCKINGBIRD DRIVE HAUNT
because we do actually live on that street.. and it's an Halloween Haunt... 

Fear it....


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Although I don't yet have signage, my cemetery will be Les Fleur Mortel ("The Deadly Flowers). Part of that name stems from a long-term fascination with the healing/hurting aspect of many plants, part is because our garden is so extensive that everyone in the area knows us as "the house with all the plants."

I have also hosted the "Midnight Margarita Bar and Grill" within my haunt, a nod to the one great scene in "Practical Magic."


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

I call it Ragged Grin and while I no longer recall how I arrived at that name, I know the moment I first said it out loud...in my perceived voice of He Who Walks the Gateway, I knew it was what I wanted. Ragged Grin is a thing, an entity that grows every year in a different place, in a different way starting at the first tick of the new Halloween and by ToT time it unveils it's wonders and magic to those willing to attend. The only question that matters with ragged grin is "R U IN", whether you choose to stay into November 1st, in which case you...become part of Ragged Grin, or some version of you anyway...


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

2015 Promo Poster


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

"Skrews" refers to the Skrew Witches, sisters bound by blood and pain, twisted by the Great Seekers of Ragged Grin into horrific visions by their own request. Thrust into the forefront this year as overseers of the Harvest of Souls, The Dark Lord wishes to replenish his cupboard with new recruits and these evil hags intend to do so most efficiently.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Black Orchid Manor...Not sure why it just seems to fit *


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Mine is the Garry Street Cemetery. As it turns out, as far as I can tell, my Garry St is the only one in New Jersey and only one of five in the entire United States. That makes it easy to find since the entire street is only like four or five blocks long, and you can't miss my house (obviously).
I had resisted attempting to name it after our location since we move around every few years, but I cracked because it just worked so well. Now I'm kinda stuck if we move now, but I did think of a back up plan for that by turning our next driveway into "Garry St" complete with road sign. Or I might just come up with a whole new haunt...


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I called my haunted graveyard "Shadow Hill" just because I liked how it sounded. This year, we're doing pirates so I need to come up with something pirate-y sounding. I still want the haunted aspect in the name though and not just a nautical name. hmmmm... thinking...


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Mine's the Maple Grove Cemetery. 
#1 because we have 2 huge maples (and 1 in the neighbor's yard evenly spaced to ours) in the front yard and #2 my parents still own 120 acres and a farmhouse built in the 1890s up north where we spent most weekends and summers as kids. There was an old one-room schoolhouse at the corner called Maple Grove and for some reason the old-timers in the area called our place the same name, even tho the farmhouse directly across the dirt road from it is closer. So it has both literal and sentimental meanings to it.


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

Twin Oaks Manor
We used the name of our street to make it easy to find it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Madame Leota, why not Shadow Hill Cove. That way you keep the original and allude to the pirates.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Madame Leota, why not Shadow Hill Cove. That way you keep the original and allude to the pirates.



I like that.


----------



## tarpleyg (Oct 28, 2014)

Hollow Point Cemetery

You see, I am a gunnie and competitive shooter so it fits...LOL

Here's one of my cemetery gate columns bearing the name.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

We've been "The Revenants' Lair" for years, but I'm not fond of it anymore. I doubt that many children know what a revenant is, for one thing. 

I think that we need something new!


----------



## Michael Smith (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a loose backstory in mind for mine, but it'll be years of development before it's at all apparent. I'll probably wait until then before I worry about a name.


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Distorted Nightmares
This is the first year that I've given my haunt a name. It's been lurking around in my head for 30 years and it's finally time to use it. The name allows me to to have a different theme each year.


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

Ooh, I love hearing about everyone else's names!

Our haunt is called *Hemlock Hall*, which I believe we settled on after going through several dictionaries, the thesaurus and the Culpeper's Herbal and looking for anything that was poisonous or otherwise menacing.







The above pic is from the first year that we used the name. 

We do tend to change it depending on the theme - so when we had a haunted train station, we called it Hemlock Halt
We did a pirate theme one year, and called it *Bloodwort Bay*. The garage became a tavern called The Dead Parrot Inn, as a vague homage to Monty Python. 
Last year's theme was a haunted playhouse called *The Old Arsenic Theatre*.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

The Money Pit


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Used to be Nightmare on Nantucket (name of our street) but with a younger and younger crowd moving in I have not used it in a couple years.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

It took me awhile to come up with a name. Here is a link to my website telling about our name, scroll to the middle of the page:

http://www.collinwood841.com/hallowenprojects.html

The number 841 is my address number. We stick with the same name & create an ongoing story that is added each year as we add new scenes. As some of you know I do family photo's on Halloween night & post them. I got tired of telling my guests where to find the photo's so last year I had 1000 business cards made that tell where to find the website and where to find the picturetrail albums with their pictures. As soon as I break out my camera I'll post a picture of one.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I've been trying to come up with a new name, but something short...not having much luck. It's just a cemetery scene with a haunted house (front porch, they don't come into the house itself).

Our street name is not ominous in the least, nor does it sound cemetery-ish, or funeral home-ish. 

Our city used to be called Elm City, so I thought that incorporating "Elm" makes sense. I want to stay away from using "Elm City" itself, because we have a center for special needs adults by that name.

So far I have come up with:

Whispering Elm Cemetery (a bit long for carving a sign!)
Towering Elm Cemetery (still long?)
Crooked Elm Cemetery (??)

then there are the more obviously-Halloween names:

Dark Elm Cemetery
Eerie Elm Cemetery
Ghostly Elm Cemetery
Spectral Elm Cemetery

Thoughts? Oh, and then the only real problem with all of these is, we have NO trees in the scene...unless I make some.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Maybe try Wych Elm Cemetery, it is an Elm species?


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Trex said:


> Maybe try Wych Elm Cemetery, it is an Elm species?



Ooooh, I like it! I LIKE it! Thanks!


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

I borrowed from the name of our neighbourhood, Stone Ledge Farm, and changed it up a bit and named our haunt Bone Dredge Farm.


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

The name of our haunt this year is Blackwater Swamp, because it is built around a haunted Louisiana swamp.


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

Our party/haunt is called Pleasant View. We live in a town called Pleasant Hill. This year our party is called Bloody Asylum...so if you think about it Pleasant hill...where the view isn't pleasant. So that is how Pleasant View has came about.


----------



## midnight87 (Feb 12, 2013)

I was thinking about calling mine dead man's curve since I live on the corner of two roads.


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

We decided to name our haunt The House at the End of the Street. Our street is a number, so it did not lend itself to a cool name. Our house is in a culdesac at the end of a street, so that just made sense.


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Wanted a name for a long time. Few years back asked everyone involved to throw in ideas and we wrote them all down. 
A few of us narrowed the list to 3 and then asked all to vote. We didn't want to lock into a certain theme because we have several scenes of different themes.
At last we all agreed on OCTOBER"S END and I set to work making a sign that is not complete (still working on pillars) but have the arched lighted part done.
Hope to find a pic to post.


----------



## Eerie Erie Haunts (Oct 8, 2013)

I use Eerie Erie Cemeterie. I'm in Erie County, on the shores of Lake Erie, and it's just too easy of a name to pass up. We might move in a couple of years, though, and I'll have to change it then.


----------



## robotscandance (Aug 28, 2012)

we do a different name every year.

the first two years (2011 & 2012) it was just "Haunted Garage."

in 2013 it was the "Carnival of Terror." (clowns)

Last year it was "Quarantine Zone." (zombies)

This year we haven't decided on a name yet, but the theme is nightmares and phobias, so it will probably be something along those lines.

Next year will be "Allenwood Institution for the Criminally Insane." The reason why we have the name already for that one is because it was going to be this year, but we're bumping it up a year to make it bigger and better than any haunt we've done, with this year being a smaller haunt.

The name "Allenwood" comes from my last name (Allen) and the fact that adding "wood" to the end makes it sound like a real hospital.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

Vulture HIll. I wanted a western sounding name to reflect the theme of a ghost town and haunted gold mine.


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

Balcony of Bereavement. My parents' yard is a no go this year, so I'll throw everything at my apartment balcony that I can. It looks over a nice courtyard.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Mine is The Horror On Harvard since we live on the corner of Harvard St. and Lehigh Terrace. We have had a yard haunt since 2001, and I was actually looking at houses with "hauntability" in mind when we bought this home in 2000! Don't tell hubby! 
We just bought the 2 wooded lots next door so next year I plan on having a pallet maze. I'm so excited! Going to call it Lehigh Terror!
The Horror On Harvard presents Lehigh Terror! Mwahahahaha


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

I never considered actually naming by display until now. I just added the "*Abandon all Hope Ye Who Enter Here*" Arch last year, which is from Dante's Inferno. So maybe something like "*Dante's Castle*" or "*Inferno House*". I also do other literary and movie refrences like Frankenstein & Young Frankenstein, along with Vlad Tepis/Count Dracula. I live on Shamrock Drive so that doesn't play well. I'll need to give it some thought.


----------



## Vandalay Industries (Sep 1, 2014)

Mine is Realm of Chaos. Chaos is my dog's name and it then doesn't matter what theme I use for the year.


----------

